# Game of Thrones: S4



## Punnchy (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I've gotten my other half hooked, and since the show is still airing, we can watch it together when new stuff starts back up this april. That being said, and without spoiling anything for those not caught up: Are you gonna watch it?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 10, 2014)

Totally, even though my hype kinda plummetted since the end of the last season, when I finished book 5... Still, can't wait to see how they managed to adapt the second half of book 3 ^^


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 14, 2014)

Well hmm, I think I made a new fan out of my gf, she just picked up season 3 today and is already 4 eps in.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 14, 2014)

Of course! I was a pretty hardcore GoT fangirl a few years ago, back when season 1 first came out (RPing, Tumblr shenanigans, etc.) but I've grown away from the fandom a bit in recent years mostly due to drama and personal time constraints. The show remains one of my favourites though.

Judging from the content of the book, this is gonna be one of the best seasons yet, I can't wait to see how they top the last one. You thought the Red Wedding was bad? _Heh_


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 14, 2014)

It's going to be so awesome !

Btw, I've seen yesterday that the show will last 7 seasons and I'm starting to be afraid it'll have to do a different ending from the book... Or at least abridge it. I know the 4th book can basically summed up in 5-6 episodes, but still, the 5th is quite a beast and the 6th isn't even out yet, so by the time the 7th comes out, the show might be over... Argh.

Or maybe Martin gave away the idea of the ending to the screenwriters, in that case it should come off quite well. Here's to hopin'...


----------



## Taralack (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm guessing he did. Just like how Rowling revealed Snape's fate to Alan Rickman even though the last book was not out at that point. 

Though I just wish he would just concentrate on writing them instead of spending his time on all those public appearances. I know it's a bit crass to say it but I just want him to finish the books before he dies of a heart attack or something.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 14, 2014)

Meh, I could take or leave the series. But when my better half is watching it I always laugh at the dwarf dude.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 14, 2014)

Can't wait for the purple wedding!!!


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Nuucat just finished season 3, she is very happy :3.



Taralack said:


> I'm guessing he did. Just like how Rowling revealed Snape's fate to Alan Rickman even though the last book was not out at that point.
> 
> Though I just wish he would just concentrate on writing them instead of spending his time on all those public appearances. I know it's a bit crass to say it but I just want him to finish the books before he dies of a heart attack or something.



Arron Alliston died before making a public appearance in the end of feburary, he was known for several star wars books.


----------

